# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Primobolan bayer schering 100mg real / fake

## naftocem

I bought that products from turkish pharmacy in turkey ...one of my spanish friend told me that all primobolans from turkey are fake ..is it right .

are these products good or bad . have anyone use it before ...


http://img692.imageshack.us/i/img0633dz.jpg/

http://img146.imageshack.us/i/img0630lw.jpg/

----------


## Maximm

maybe your friend is seller? - your primos loox totaly legit

----------


## naftocem

my friend thinks that primobolans are %100 fake and Testo Enantate andrones 250mg has %18 testo propionat..it means 200mg prop on per ml..same guy has a gym in Spain ..I am not joking ...it is true

----------


## Sheven

what is the TL price printed on the box nowadays?

----------


## MORPHIN

those are GTG, your friend is an idiot

----------


## naftocem

there is no price on the boxes .

----------


## wmaousley

nice haul bro, looks fantastic to me

----------


## TbolzNdbols

take a closer pic of the actual amp and I could tell you in 2 seconds. They look okay though

----------


## TurboRX

whats the prices down there for Bayer Primo??

----------


## Matt

^^^^^Please read the board rules, you can't ask those questions....

----------


## Rider

they are legit I guess, wow they are too many of them he he!

----------


## thewarrior8845

pauly walnuts "he he"

----------


## SlimJoe

They are good to go and there decent

----------


## Turkish Juicer

The only guaranteed non-fake gear in Turkey is actually Primobolan Depot, since every pharmacy has them (no prescription required either) and the price is currently 5.7$ per 100 ml ampule (including sales tax). In other words, it is technically impossible to shop for fake Primobolan in Turkey, we don't even have a black-market for it, because there is no need! 

I am sorry to say this but your friend doesn't know shit. Don't listen to him in this matter because your stuff is totally good to go.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

8.59 tl

----------


## BG

Guys remove you prices from your post. 


Op......yummy!

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I bought that products from turkish pharmacy in turkey ...one of my spanish friend told me that all primobolans from turkey are fake ..is it right .
> 
> are these products good or bad . have anyone use it before ...
> 
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/i/img0633dz.jpg/
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/i/img0630lw.jpg/


i got 70 of these when i was in turkey.. there are VERY good fakes of these out there in the world.. the way you tell the difference is the real ones have a rounded corner on the side that folds in on the box and the fakes have a square corner.. that is the only way you can tell real from fake with these. This info comes from the book Anabolics 2010

----------


## F-Genetics

My buddy just finished a primo cycle with bayer. Your gear looks exactly the same as his from what I could make of the pics...

----------


## X83

Looks like the real deal with the original boxes and packing tape.

----------


## SlimJoe

I've seen some snides when I was at Egypt no box or nothing

----------


## Rider

> The only guaranteed non-fake gear in Turkey is actually Primobolan Depot, since every pharmacy has them (no prescription required either) and the price is currently 5.7$ per 100 ml ampule (including sales tax). In other words, it is technically impossible to shop for fake Primobolan in Turkey, we don't even have a black-market for it, because there is no need! 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but your friend doesn't know shit. Don't listen to him in this matter because your stuff is totally good to go.


yep I can confirm that too, I had been as a tourist in Istanbul a couple of years ago.Pretty awesome gear and one of the best stuff you can find in Turkey

----------

